# I have finished all the amenities!



## Imaginetheday (Apr 4, 2018)

I've been working pretty hard at finishing all the amenities and have finally done it! I know they will come out with more, but at least I won't feel "behind".  Now, on to the catalog!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice, I have been working on that as well, but there are still several I do not have. I plan on just picking my two favorites after I unlock them all.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations!

I'm 22 hours from completing my final amenity - Redd's shrine (level 1).  After that, I'll work on maxing out bouncy cake and Redd's shrine to level 5... I just have to farm for the essence.  

I doubt I can max both before the new essence comes out which will mean new animals and new amenities


----------



## Ras (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m focusing on building up my supply of essence for the next amenities they reveal (though, of course, they will probably need new essence for at least part of it). My 300+ harmonious essence may be overkill.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 5, 2018)

Congratulations! 

Like RAQ, I'm building my last one right now, Redd's shrine. I don't have any of the top-level ones maxed out so that's my next project. 

I'm curious, right now I can't place any of the lower-tier amenities; the only options are to upgrade whatever's upgradeable. Can you go back to placing tents, say, once everything is at max level?


----------



## RAQ (Apr 5, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> I'm curious, right now I can't place any of the lower-tier amenities; the only options are to upgrade whatever's upgradeable. Can you go back to placing tents, say, once everything is at max level?



You should be able to display any amenity you want regardless of what level.  I liked the look of the natural tent so that was my default regardless what level it was.  I always went back to displaying it even if it wasn't maxed out yet.  Even after I unlocked the tree house and haven't maxed it out, I was able to display the tent again.

However, I'm not sure if you CAN display 2 amenities of the same essence?  I never tried displaying the tent AND the tree house side by side (I'll test it out once Redd's shrine is done)


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 5, 2018)

CONGRATZ!!! I ended up maxing out my amenities before the harmonious campers were added, and I just finished maxing out all my harmonious amenities this morning! I suspect the next set of amenities will require harmonious essence to craft the final one, so I stocked up (100 stockpile). I'm excited for a new type of villager! 

@Niamh you absolutely should be able to display any amenities you've crafted. What you can't do is display the level 1 tent if you've maxed it to level 3. In other words, once you've changed the look of your amenities by maxing them out, you can't revert the look of them, which is sad because I preferred the lower levels looks of several of my amenities.

@RAQ you can display any two amenities you would like, though your villagers will level faster if they have a matching amenity in the camp. I'm unsure if having two amenities of the same type will increase the leveling, or if you get the max benefit with one.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 5, 2018)

RAQ said:


> You should be able to display any amenity you want regardless of what level.



Huh. When I go to those old amenities it doesn't seem to give me an option to place one. I'll have to check again.  



> However, I'm not sure if you CAN display 2 amenities of the same essence?  I never tried displaying the tent AND the tree house side by side (I'll test it out once Redd's shrine is done)



I have the maxed out harmonious fountain at my camp, and Redd's shrine is still cooking. I'm pretty sure it'll work out, otherwise I doubt they would have let me make the shrine. Then I can't change anything for a while because everything will be too harmonious for me to want to mess it up. :-D

EDIT: Oooops, missed Mopy's answer to this. Listen to Mopy. Rely on Mopy.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 5, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> @RAQ you can display any two amenities you would like, though your villagers will level faster if they have a matching amenity in the camp. I'm unsure if having two amenities of the same type will increase the leveling, or if you get the max benefit with one.



Yes!  I have confirmed this when Redd's Shrine finished earlier.  I played around and displayed 2 of the same type of amenities.  I currently have the Natural picnic table and the Natural tent (since they sort of match the current Easter event display)


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow congratulations ! I've been working on completing all of the amenities recently, as well. I'm lacking a lot of Sporty essence, but on the bright side this Easter event has given me a chance to catch up on accumulating that essence. Did anything cool happen when you completed all of the amenities ? Something like what happens when you complete the gardening events ? Where they show a little film / story / animation ( whatever its called ! ) ? Do you get any items for completing it ( like a golden reward ) ? 

I actually can't wait to get more amenities ! They're all so pretty and cute.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 5, 2018)

I completed all amenities and they r all maxed you get nothing like upgrading ur camper but the promise they might add more later..


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 6, 2018)

Okay so I was being a blockhead up till now. I've been going through the craft menu to try to place older amenities, instead of the "arrange camp" button. For some reason it didn't fully register that you could select the amenities when you do that. Now I'm delighted because once I've finished maxing out everything, I absolutely must have the hammock as one of my semi-permanent amenities.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

I find the pink scaffolding and tarpaulin so ugly that I try and avoid building amenities until I have to to unlock campers. I love my fountain and lower level pool so I am loathe to upgrade them. I particularly dislike Redd’s temple but I need to bite the bullet to unlock the level fifteen lock out.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 7, 2018)

congrats I'm so close to finishing mine, I just have two more to go but I gotta grind on that essence first.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 7, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I find the pink scaffolding and tarpaulin so ugly that I try and avoid building amenities until I have to to unlock campers.



Oh I hate the sight of that tarp so much too, as well as the noise, because I have actual next-door neighbor construction noise in my own house every day. That's why I'm pushing so hard to finish everything, so I'll never have to see it again.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 9, 2018)

I?ve almost crafted all the amenities need to finish the newest one


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2018)

Congrats! I only have 3 amenities left to upgrade to their final level. I’m only 3 harmonious essence away from finishing redds’ temple but my campers won’t cough up the essence! >.<


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 9, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Oh I hate the sight of that tarp so much too, as well as the noise, because I have actual next-door neighbor construction noise in my own house every day. That's why I'm pushing so hard to finish everything, so I'll never have to see it again.


Yes the noise is super annoying I also have some noise at my place. They’ve knocked down some older houses down by the water and are clearing all of the non native trees (because the native gums etc are protected) then they spend days chainsawing the trees up then woodchipping them. 
I’ve been building the shrine and I’m loooking forward to it being built so I can bring my pool back!


----------

